# [solved] Kernel-Module Parameter (cx23885)

## Kleinrechner

Hi,

um IR im Modul "cx23885" zu aktivieren, muss das Modul mit dem Parameter "enable_885_ir=1" geladen werden.

Wenn ich manuell "modprobe cx23885 enable_885_ir=1" aufrufe, funtkioniert das auch wunderbar (vorher das Modul natürlich entfernt).

Leider wird der Parameter beim Boot nicht gezogen.

Habe folgende Einträge in der /etc/conf.d/modules:

modules_2_6="nvidia cx23885"

module_cx23885_args_2_6="enable_885_ir=1"

Das Modul wird geladen, allerdings anscheinend ohne den Parameter.

Ich messages und dmsg sehe ich auch nichts, das versucht wird, den Parameter zu berücksichtigen, bzw IR zu laden, kein Fehler zu sehen.

Also wirklich aus aus, als würde er einfach die Zeile

module_cx23885_args_2_6="enable_885_ir=1"

komplett ignorieren.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

Vielen Dank!

cu

  Christian

----------

## Polynomial-C

Also mir persönlich ist die /etc/conf.d/modules dafür zu "umständlich". Versuche es mal auf folgende Weise:

```
echo "options cx23885 enable_885_ir=1" >> /etc/modprobe.d/cx23885.conf

update-modules -f
```

Danach sollte es mit dem nächsten reboot korrekt geladen werden.

----------

## Kleinrechner

Super, vielen Dank! So funktionierts!  :Smile: 

----------

